# Sales Contract to Retailers



## jakefry (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a private label that is very much specific to a certain market. We are looking to sell to a variety of commercial retail stores that fit our market. I have sat down recently with a store and they walked me through the process and gave me some information on how to present the sale, contractualize the payment, and incentivize the store. 

My question is if anyone has any forms that will help me create a professional sales structure/contract with commercial retail stores. If you have any experience I would love to pick your brain.

Also, does anyone know of a resource where I can find brokers for both my private label and my screenprinting shop?

Please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Musical Apparel (Dec 28, 2009)

the purchase order and invoice are your contracts when selling to a customer. Nothing else is needed. Have them sign the purchase order if you want.


----------

